# Large Abdominal Area



## 710 Vineyards (7 mo ago)

Hi There, I'm New Here and Also A Newly Donkey Owner. Our Male Donkey's Abdominal Area Seems To Be Enlarged. Any Idea What Can Cause This? 

~Wil


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

We really can't see anything from this photo. And we would need more information like age, height, etc. 

He does seem to have a slightly protruding spine, but that can happen in older horses so donkeys are probably the same. And many, if not most ponies and minis have large bellies. It's a short horse problem  But sometimes it comes from lack of muscle tone and what we call "hay bellies" or "grass bellies". My 23 year old Arab is a little like that, but it is a result of age. Gravity takes its toll. In young horses, sometimes they just haven't filled out everywhere, especially when not being exercised sufficiently.


----------



## 710 Vineyards (7 mo ago)

Thank you kindly Acardianist, for your prompt and thorough reply. 

He's 1.5 years and a little over 48" to the ridge between shoulder blades. His Spouse seen in the back is pregnant, her stomach is a lot smaller hence our concern. We did consider overeating as a reason.

We will monitor the volume of food intake.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Overeating? This young animal's spine is sticking out, and he doesn't look well-muscled, and if anything looks to require more appropriate nutrition than a reduced food intake. Please remember that distended abdomens are also seen on famine victims - would you tell them to control their food intake, to remedy that issue? Don't look at the belly, look at the muscle mass, including over the back, where a non-geriatric animal should be well covered and not have a protruding spine; and look at body fat storage - which in donkeys is over the neck, and along the back and rump. It's fine for them to have some fat storage along the neck, not healthy to have palpable fat pads elsewhere, but even though your photo isn't particularly great at showing his body shape (other than that his belly sticks out, which isn't uncommon) I somehow doubt that he has any of those.

Donkeys need unlimited low-calorie roughage, smaller quantities of higher-quality forage, as well as a decent vitamin/mineral supplement to stay healthy in captive conditions. A good guide here:

Donkey Sanctuary Nutrition Advice

Your donkey doesn't look overfed, he looks like he has malnutrition and is under-exercised. He's a young growing donkey - getting his nutrition right is important for his health and wellbeing. Hopefully the link will start you on the right track - many people don't understand how to feed donkeys correctly - they are a desert animal, very different from a horse.

Also - make sure you de-worm your animals, especially if they are always on the same ground.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Agreed, this is not a fat animal, if anything I see a protruding spine, but to make a proper assessment, we would need photos from the side. 

Worms can also cause abdominal bloating. Has he been dewormed? If not, that should be done, but in consultation with a veterinarian. That would be your best option for advice and guidance.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Photos don't necessarily show it, especially with the donkeys' often thick coats - you really need to palpate and assess subcutaneous fat storage, musculature etc. Maybe a vet could show them how to do that, but a lot of veterinarians unfortunately also have little clue about donkeys, and that's why donkey societies generally have outreach to prevent donkey health and nutrition problems.

It would be a good idea to contact your local donkey society, if you have one, and start getting to know their membership etc, who will have people well-qualified to give advice on donkeys.


----------



## 710 Vineyards (7 mo ago)

here are additional photos..


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

No, he is not fat. It looks like he has long guard hairs on his belly which are accentuating the appearance of a sagging belly, but otherwise, I think this is just how he is built. 

I agree with @SueC above. A veterinarian should be guiding you in terms of nutrition and care, but a local donkey group would be hugely helpful as well! Donkeys really are very different than horses in terms of nutrition, hooves, etc. 

Congratulations on your donkey! Don't hesitate to ask questions here as there are most certainly some members with donkeys who can help!


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

Dang hes a young fella to be looking poor, when you can see hip and spine bones and lack of muscle in a young animal they are underfed. What are you feeding this donkey now? With him running with these Barbados and eating on that short grass he probably needs deworming. He needs some protein intake with some hay in front of him. I have 3 Donkey's two are in their teens and one is in his 30's, the Teens are on pasture with decent grass and they are to fat, they dont get any feed just the grass and old donkey get a bit of feed with alfalfa cubes twice a day since his teeth are shot, he has his own small pasture so the others cant take his feed. I have had these Donkeys for years and they have always looked great (well to fat really) on just pasture. So I think your Donkey is not getting enough to eat with the way hes looking.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Definitely deworm him.


----------

